# Latest addition to the Locomotive roster.



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I broke down and took Manfred (Lotsasteam) up on an offer that I could not resist. 

The LP&W is now the proud new owner of Rio Grande #1202, a 2-8-2 Mikado from AristoCraft. It arrived complete with a Manfred original weathering job as well. As Manfed is well known to say.. "I don't run clean engines"... 





































I do believe my Loco roster is 95% done.. I just need a NW-2 and I'll be happy. 

Also of note.. Engineer Sean is ready for his school program tomorrow. He will be taking part in a re-enactment of the driving of the Golden Spike.. 










Yeah, I know.. he's a bit too clean to be either a Steam Locomotive Engineer OR an 11 year old.. 

BreakDog Domino seems ready and willing to help out too..


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice loco, kid and dog. 

I'd like to weather mine lightly. Like a freight engine that gets heavy use, but is maintained.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Tom.. I am rather fond of all three , the latter two, moreso.. 

Stan... I may be hitting you up for some I.C. decals for the Mikado. Let me get into her and see just how much work I want to put into it and I'll let ya know.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Havy weathered hee,i bought some donuts they looked worse!(They tasted good:what does it tell you:looks doesnot allways matter!!!) 

Manfred Diel


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I like donuts.. why didn't you bring me any donuts?


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Donuts? My wife put me on a diet so i have to get the new dietdonuts (holes only)Ill come over to your place and than we can finish the NUTTELLA together(its on the shelf on pic #5) 

Manfred


----------

